# Texas taking a stand!



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

This is an interesting situation. The Feds are not willing to help so Texas is taking a stand on its own! This is an amazing and critical video from Fox News that is a must see. Secede Texas!

Texas National Guard on High Alert | Infopirate.org


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

lol fox news is funny


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Signs of things to come. Great instability in the world.
Better hoard canned goods. It'll be the new currency at some point.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks like I might need to make a run to the sporting goods store and stock up.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> Signs of things to come. Great instability in the world.
> Better hoard canned goods. It'll be the new currency at some point.


Naw, you guys can just use our colored money. Or Tim Horton's gift cards... those will be like gold if the dollar ever dies. lol


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

beavel said:


> Naw, you guys can just use our colored money. Or Tim Horton's gift cards... those will be like gold if the dollar ever dies. lol


 
Don't be tellin them about Timmy's, they'll steal that, just like hockey and basketball....lol


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

KMKjr said:


> Don't be tellin them about Timmy's, they'll steal that, just like hockey and basketball....lol


hahaha, I have a guy on my X-box live friends list that lives on the Canada/US boarder, he comes across twice a day to get a Tim's coffee. He's hard core )


----------

